
Still not the end of food: Results of the 2016 soylent eaters survey - ketosoy
https://www.ketosoy.com/blogs/news/results-of-the-2016-soylent-eaters-survey
======
Someone
_" 71% of respondents report eating 1-2 meals a day from soylent/future food,
only 2% completely replace all meals. Market has more than tripled in the past
year, now a $80-100mn market serving an estimated 1 million people a year"_

That doesn't add up for me. If 1M people spend $100M a year, that's $100 on
average. Even if 29% eat only token amounts, those 71% that can eat the stuff
1-2 times a day apparently do so for around $140 a year, or $0.38 a day. And
that while Amazon sells the stuff for about ten times that price.

I guess self-reporting isn't reliable, as the alternatives (the stuff is dirt-
cheap elsewhere, lots of people produce it for themselves, or Soylent tries to
create a market by giving it away for free) do not seem likely to me.

Edit: I just realized that my logic is broken: those eating it a lot are
hugely overreprsented in the 'sample'.

~~~
ketosoy
The 1,000,000 estimate is of people who've tried it one or more times.

A subset of those, 200,000 would be the ones to apply the 71% metric to.

